# Question before I start my first Fatty



## ffighter559 (May 19, 2011)

I've been reading all i could from here and havn't seen it so sorry if this is the wrong place to post, but I'm an old dog trying new tricks and this posting stuff is all new to me. I'm going to try my first fatties this weekend, pizza and avacado, and after reading these posts i'm not sure if I should smoke them the whole time or grill some to help crisp up the bacon? All your pics look great and I am trying to see if i can get my first to come out well. Also how long should I refrigerate before smoking.  Iknow basic questions but an hour into reading, and I'm still not sure???  Thanks!


----------



## rdknb (May 19, 2011)

I smoke mine and then drop in broiler for just a few seconds, like 15, to crisp the bacon


----------



## SmokinAl (May 19, 2011)

If you use the thinnest bacon you can find it will get crispy in the smoker, no need to crisp up on the grill. Don't use thick cut bacon. If you looked at the tutorial and twist the saran wrap around them & keep them in the fridge for a half hour or so they will set up & won't fall apart.


----------



## desertlites (May 19, 2011)

Not sure how alvacado will do inside a fatty but as the others have said go with thin bacon. Good luck.


----------



## raptor700 (May 19, 2011)

Never tried the avocado, You may be a pioneer.

The thinner the bacon the better

Good luck and remember the Qveiw


----------



## fpnmf (May 19, 2011)

Try reading some of these...hope it helps...

Craig

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/search.php?search=Fatty+


----------



## ffighter559 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. Found the guacamole salsa and cheese idea on another thread here and it sounded good to me. Trying them Sunday  I'm excited! Hope all goes well! Will take some picks and try and post


----------



## ffighter559 (Sep 22, 2011)

I cant figure this picture thing out
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Sorry for the random order  and off sizes, my photobucket skills suck.  About time for some beer and more smoke anyway!


----------



## shooter1 (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks like you got it down, they look great. How did you like them?


----------



## realtorterry (Sep 23, 2011)

Nice job for your first one. You even got the saran wrap down enough to make it uniform!


----------



## alelover (Sep 23, 2011)

Looks like you know what your doing. They look great. I didn't see an avocado though.


----------



## ffighter559 (Sep 23, 2011)

Sorry but this was my first fattie and since then i have done about 6 more. The avocado did great and even stayed green. Since not everyone doesn't like guac, (crazy i know) the sauerkraut and brats were received the best. Didn't see that one coming!  My wife's camera took a dump so I know that it didn't really happen. but a new camera now and just in time for the big smoke this weekend. I just hope that I can figure this Q view thing out better so that there is some rhyme or reason to the new post of picks that might make sense..Like I said before, there is a lot of truth to teaching an old dog new tricks! LOL  the cooking comes way easier than this #@%# computer!!!


----------



## slownlow (Sep 27, 2011)

Looks good.  

as far as your pictures go, just save them to your desktop, no need to host at photobucket.   Then click the picture attachment button and navigate to the folder on your desktop and select the picture you want. 







*Press enter 1 or 2 time's after the picture to space them out*







Sorry this should say choose desktop







.


----------



## automan88 (Sep 27, 2011)

Fatties look awesome.


----------



## ffighter559 (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks all, but it hasnt been so easy to figure out on this apple Mackbook, our pc desktop have finally given up. but i'm learning about photobucket and how to use it, i just posted a hravy Q-View pn beef brisket. Still working on it but getting better!  lol


----------



## lugnutz (Oct 1, 2011)

my first fattie was pre gallon ziplock bag method!  it looked like a football! you did an outstanding job!


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

looks great


----------

